# Listing Photo Dimension or Matted Dimension on Price List



## kiestphoto (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here, but this looked like one of the best forums to ask for help on this.
I am putting up a photography show at a local concert hall, and am working on captions and price list. I am selling all of the prints matted, with optional frames. Should I list matted dimensions, or photo dimensions? I have seen both.
My mattes are standardized, for standard frame sizes, but the internal dimension vary per image. For instance, I have:
8x10 print in 11x14 matte
8x12 print in 11x14 matte
12x16 print in 20x24 matte
12x18 print in 20x24 matte
16x20 print in 24x30 matte
16x24 print in 24x30 matte

I want to keep it simple and price it by matte size, but I don't want to "deceive" people with the size.

I am leaning towards saying for example: "20x24 matted photo $100, framed $175"

What do you all think?


----------



## MACollum (Oct 1, 2009)

Matte size. They can see what size the pictures are. They just need to know what size the final is to put it in a frame.


----------



## Dwig (Oct 1, 2009)

kiestphoto said:


> ...
> I am leaning towards saying for example: "20x24 matted photo $100, framed $175"
> 
> What do you all think?



While I think specifying the matte size is a reasonable option, I think your chosen wording is confusing and could be considered deceptive. It very easily could be taken to mean (and I think the proper reading is) that it is both a matted photo and a 20x24 photo. Something like "photo in 20x24 matte" would be more proper.


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 1, 2009)

Dwig said:


> kiestphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


+1


----------

